# Corn morph combos that haven't been produced yet



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

What would a _____ look like:

caramel lavender
caramel cinder
lavender blizzard
lava lavender
butter hypo plasma

and is anyone going to produce them?


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

ladybird said:


> What would a _____ look like:
> 
> caramel lavender
> caramel cinder
> ...


I know that caramel lavenders and hypo caramel lavenders have been produced. I think the latter are called 'peach' corns. Not very common, I think I saw a pic on www.cornsnakes.com/forums.
I wouldn't have thought caramel cinder would have been done- doesn't sound particularly attractive, I think right now people are concentrating on bloodreds, hypos, amelcinders, etc. 

A butter hypo plasma would be a five gene combo, and therefore extremely unlikely. As far as I know people have only managed to do quad-trait morphs so far. A more descriptive way of putting so you can imagine it better might be a hypo caramel opal bloodred. Therefore it would probably be almost white, with maybe a slight peachy/yellow tint.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I know that caramel lavenders and hypo caramel lavenders have been produced. I think the latter are called 'peach' corns. Not very common, I think I saw a pic on www.cornsnakes.com/forums.


edit: found a pic!

it's an adult 'peach' (amber lavender)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Lava lavs were made a few years bac by joe pierce, and they are AWESOME.. i wish i had gotten some now.. but still, canmake them myself in time if i fancy a new project.
I have a nice 5 morpher on the cards..
Hypo opal bloodred stripe..
so thats hypo, amel, lavender, stripe and bloodred.
I could do it this year, but will probably wait a year for the female to put on a good amount of bulk.
I'm sure joe pierce or more likely Rich Zwill have done a 5 timer combo.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> Lava lavs were made a few years bac by joe pierce, and they are AWESOME.. i wish i had gotten some now.. but still, canmake them myself in time if i fancy a new project.
> I have a nice 5 morpher on the cards..
> Hypo opal bloodred stripe..
> so thats hypo, amel, lavender, stripe and bloodred.
> ...


Any pics of a lava lavender?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there will be on the CornSnakes.com Forums - Powered by vBulletin
joes name is/was snakesalive i think, stunniung snakes


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I have Opals het caramel and caramel opals / butter lavenders growing on now as part of a project.
When they are bigger I'll post photos.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I have Opals het caramel and caramel opals / butter lavenders growing on now as part of a project.
> When they are bigger I'll post photos.


Great! Cheers


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I always wondered what a Hypo Fire Motley would look like.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Robbie said:


> I always wondered what a Hypo Fire Motley would look like.


 NOT SURE, but i may be able to tell you what a hypo fire stripe looks like soon.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> NOT SURE, but i may be able to tell you what a hypo fire stripe looks like soon.


:jump: An army of Fire Stripes and combos is well going to happen!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think so mate.. should be some nice blood stuff around this year and next.


----------

